# Mites! Tedion solution?



## brod322 (May 27, 2011)

I had a bad mite problem which I got relatively under control, not completely. I still have some in my cultures but not enough to halt the melano production. I was wondering in anyone has tried the tedion solution you add to the cultures. And if so did it work?


----------



## Venutus1 (Feb 13, 2010)

bump.
whats tedion... sounds interesting...


----------



## PantMan (Dec 10, 2009)

I use it with great success. In fact, I really haven't had a mite issue since using it. But you dont mis it the culture. You soak paper towels in it and put the pieces in new cultures. Jerry sends directions when you buy it.


----------



## brod322 (May 27, 2011)

Below is a copy of the mite products from jtresser.com. As I read it I understand that tedion is as it states an internal solution but I could be wrong. Seems a bit expensive unless it does it job well.

MITE RELATED PRODUCTS

MITEBEGONE SOUTION $ 9.00 (4OZ ) INTERNAL KILLING
SOLUTION FOR CONTROL AND ELIMINATION OF MITES. EXCLUSIVELY MANUFACTURED FOR THE DROSOPHILA CO.. HIGHLY RECOMMENDED . INSTRUCTIONS INCL.

TEDION SOLUTION $ 15.00 ( 2 OZ ) ***
AN INTERNAL KILLING SOLUTION FOR THE CONTROL OF MITES AND OTHER INFESTATIONS. VERY EFFECTIVE

MITE POWDER* $ 5.00 *** EXTERNAL POWDER FOR PREVENTING MITES FROM MIGRATING FROM ONE CULTURE TO ANOTHER. 






PantMan said:


> I use it with great success. In fact, I really haven't had a mite issue since using it. But you dont mis it the culture. You soak paper towels in it and put the pieces in new cultures. Jerry sends directions when you buy it.


----------



## PantMan (Dec 10, 2009)

internal - being inside the culture vs external - outside the culture such as mite paper.


----------



## brod322 (May 27, 2011)

That's what I was thinking thanks for the input. Im going to give it a shot and hopefully it will work as well for me as it did for you. One last thing, I'm assuming the answer to this is no but... The solution or specific ingredients cause no ill effects on the darts correct? No change in the behavior after you have used it.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Keep in mind you can only control mites, you can't eliminate them without a lot of aseptic work... Unless you have one or more cultures more than 30 days old, you shouldn't see a lot of mites unless you have some other source near your fruit fly cultures (as some examples, mealworms, flour beetles, dry dog or cat food) from which they can invade the culture. 

When you next make your new cultures take the following steps, 
1) microwave the media to kill any mites in the dry ingredients
2) dust the flies with a very fine supplement before placing them into the media. Do not use the flies close to the bottom as most of the mites should be knocked down to the bottom of the container. 
3) place the new cultures far from the old cultures, ideally in a different room.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

I read the MSDS sheet for Tedion, and I decided not to use the miticide in my cultures. It will probably be better for the frogs just to keep old cultures away from new ones and perhaps try using the Repashy Superfly fruit fly media which, anecdotally, doesn't seem to promote mite propagation.


----------



## brod322 (May 27, 2011)

Thanks for the help and opinions everyone. I have separated the cultures and am cycling new ones somewhere around 3 weeks apart and has help tremendously. Guess I'll stay away from the tedion, a few mites is better than ill frogs. I'm going to look into the superfly


----------

